# OHIO - 8' BOSS SKID STEER SNOW PLOW



## WRLS (Dec 16, 2009)

LOCATED IN CANFIELD OHIO
USED 1 TIME
$2800
330-720-3434


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Looks good. 


Where are the photos.


----------

